# you guys in IA gettin' snow this week?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

our local guys are saying you will...


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

They cancelled our race this weekend due to possible weather...which with the payout they advertised i think they were more scared of not having the cars to make the payout...but yes, supposedly we're going to get snow, temps are going to be cold, ground is still very warm yet so nothing will stick, so nobodies raising any eyebrows in anticipation.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

ITS SNOWING NOW IN IOWA CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This should get all those late bids in.

J.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*snow*

hey just looked out the window 10:40 am sat it's dumping on us i think we got about three flake's a minute in davenport !!!!!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

No snow in northern Iowa....yet


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*snow*

well we got to 4 flakes and it quit !


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Got word from a freind in southwest IA and they got 4" and now....it's all gone.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is this the earliest you guys have seen any snow?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

September 16th, 1881 is when IA had it's earliest snowfall of 4-6" in western IA LOL!!!

Since i've been pushing snow november has been the earliest billable i've ever had for salt application...i remember trick or treating as a kid with snow dust, but in the recent history, november seems to be the month things turn real.


----------

